

Displaying http:// in the UI is no more - ay
http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=41467

======
_delirium
there was quite a bit of discussion on this a few days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1263512>

~~~
ay
Thanks!

